# grasshoppers



## dparish (Oct 27, 2010)

I need some opinions, What whould yall do if you seen lots of adult grasshoppers in a coastal hay field thats about 2 weeks from being cut?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

They are a good source of protein! I feel your pain. How many acres? I have notice quite a few here in the pastures with cutting still a month away. :-( I'm in Kansas where are you located. Martin


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a article by a Beef Today editor about grasshoppers this year.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...r_grasshoppers/


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

About 3 years ago my uncle had armyworms hit his hayfield. Instead of spraying he pulled his big roller over it!


----------



## dparish (Oct 27, 2010)

Im in east TX and have about 30 acres leased.

i have always used liquid 7 but what do you guys use to kill them?????


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

dparish said:


> Im in east TX and have about 30 acres leased.
> 
> i have always used liquid 7 but what do you guys use to kill them?????


 Im just on the other side of palestine and the hoppers are starting to get bad here also,looks like going to have to try the liquid 7.I just got me a 300gal.sprayer finally,army worms got me bad one year...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

7 has instant kill but very little residual, dimillin is a growth inhibitor that prevents them from growing an exoskeleton, death for army worms and I believe grasshoppers as well, although I have never used it for grasshoppers, just never had the problem. The dimillin has good residual.


----------



## darwood (Jun 7, 2010)

Dimilin when the grasshoppers are small, less than 1/2 an inch. Bigger than the 4th instar stage the bugs survive.

Cyfluthrin (Baythroid), Cyhalothrin (Karate), Cypermethrin (Mustang Max). There are some generic forms of these products on the market as well.

Sevin is not labeled for grass pasture grasshopper control anymore, at least here.

However, a lot of times it is not economically pertinent to spray especially close to cutting. All depends on the population and size of the grasshoppers.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

NE of Dallas I am starting to see a few. Before I worried about spraying, I would have to start to see some noticeable damage to my pastures/hay patch. I was down near Waxahachie (S. of Dallas) one year and they were so thick that you would kick up 10 to 15 2" hoppers with every step walking the pastures. That was an epidemic.

It has been several years since we had what you would call an infestation, not nearly as bad as mentioned above, but enough to get your attention.

This year may be another year to watch.

Mark


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

we got em bad here in iowa
what would you use to lill the small ones about 3/4 inch all the way to 2 inches all over the place
i want them gone and our of my alfalfa before they have severe snacktime and ruin my profit this year


----------

